# Emergency Alert System: Zombie Alert



## HappyCthulhu (Nov 7, 2007)

I got the idea last night to stick an EAS alert into my spooky sound track alerting the public to the outbreak of zombies in our area.
I did a google search and it came up with a couple of ok alerts on YouTube, but nothing in an audio format, and nothing that really sounded that good.

Anyone have what I'm looking for, or a link?


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

The Zombie Influx CD from Buzzworks has a few alerts. You might want to check that one out


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

um... why not just record one?


----------



## HappyCthulhu (Nov 7, 2007)

I thought of that, but I don't have a mic for my puter.
I thought about using on of those Stephen Hawking voice websites, but would rather it sound a bit more disjointed...like the announcer is scared outta his wits.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

hauntedyardofdoom said:


> The Zombie Influx CD from Buzzworks has a few alerts. You might want to check that one out


I picked up that cd, awesome stuff & 3 alert tracks.


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

Dark Lord said:


> I picked up that cd, awesome stuff & 3 alert tracks.


I dl'd 4 tracks for free.

Doomsday
Post Mortem
The Panic Spreads &
Ravenous


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

How bout this for an alert?

http://www.4shared.com/file/60680258/1948b37/Alarm3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/65391938/dcb23391/Alarm3lowpitch.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/65391924/cc1f4efb/Alarm3slowandlow.html


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanx Melty, I was running low on lerts.......


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I knew that...I needed to get my pal "re-stocked" on the lerts...never know when a zombie attack may break out...you need to warn peeps...


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

hauntedyardofdoom said:


> The Zombie Influx CD from Buzzworks has a few alerts. You might want to check that one out


Sweet!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You need something like this!


----------



## Uncleanspirit (Dec 1, 2009)

That rocks. Exactly what I would expect to hear during a Zombie outbreak!


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

I've always been fond of this style alarm:

http://www.sounddogs.com/sound-effects/25/mp3/328516_SOUNDDOGS__al.mp3

Plus you can buy the real deal new from Harbor Freight:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=96291

I have used these with great results by hooking up a simple turn signal flasher in line from the switch to get the repeated effect.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Ironman said:


> I've always been fond of this style alarm:
> 
> http://www.sounddogs.com/sound-effects/25/mp3/328516_SOUNDDOGS__al.mp3
> 
> ...


Great idea! Wal-wart, blinker circuit, horn.....all set.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

i would have to go with jokers alert followed by a war of the world type radio announcement.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I personally feel that if you want to know what kind of reaction you're gonna get from people is to hijack their radios and play the EAS over the air. Some stations will even let you do this (they love practical jokes).


----------

